# Help! White looking stuff at the bottom of my tank!



## Betta Newbie22 (Aug 9, 2011)

Okay i know i haven't been on here for a while been dealing with finding a job, family problems and everything else.. Anyway Ive had this problem now for a couple months and i just cant figure out how to fix it. So my bf has this 25 gallon tank that he has two green spotted puffers in. Once a month he vacuums it and puts this stuff called Clear water in his tank that breaks up all the food and poop and stuff so it can be sucked up by the filter easier right?. Well my tank was looking a little cloudy so he put some in there to try to clear it up. Well it half worked my water was clearer but the next day there was this white fuzzy stuff at the bottom of the one side of my divided tank. So i vacuumed it out thinking that would take care of it which it got most of it out. but there's still some in there. It doesn't look like its hurting my fish any they seem happy and healthy. My question is How do i get rid of it? I don't wanna use the same stuff to clear up my water is there anything else i can use that will do the same thing but not leave white stuff? Please Help.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

That "clear" stuff should only be used in a cycled tank, is yours cycled? Only thing I can think of is some type of algae or moldy food. Hope someone else see's this and can help you out.


----------



## Betta Newbie22 (Aug 9, 2011)

yeah thats what i was thinking too i just wanna know of a way i can get rid of it.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

is it fuzzy? or more slimy? If it's slimy it could just be... uh water snot, harmless, but disgusting. If fuzzy I'd be more concerned


----------



## Betta Newbie22 (Aug 9, 2011)

its more fuzzy it looks like


----------

